

Publications by Googlers - kang
http://research.google.com/pubs/papers.html

======
pgbovine
I also noticed that someone recently posted a list of publications by
Microsoft Research (MSR), presumably to contrast with Google's publication
list. MSR does some amazing academic research, but it's not a fair apples-to-
apples comparison to compare their publications with Google's, since the
primary output of MSR is academic research papers (that's why the lab was
founded!), while the primary output of Google is free web-based consumer
products :)

------
xtacy
I hear that some core Google tech papers are usually two to four years old by
the time they're published. Is that true?

~~~
agravier
Sadly, it's true and not uncommon for academic research as well...

~~~
pgbovine
for academic research, oftentimes it's not a matter of keeping results secret
for years before publishing ... it's simply because the academic peer review
and publishing process has such high latency

~~~
rudiger
Also, preprints can be passed around for months or years before something is
published in a peer-reviewed journal.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preprint>

------
mcherm
Is it just me? This list seems too short. Google is (as far as I can tell from
outside) a great company in many respects, but their Achilles heel is their
obsession with secrecy. It has some advantages, but I fear they may be
outweighed by the disadvantages which include lack of early feedback on
usability and a susceptibility to NIH syndrome.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Well, the full list makes it seem a lot bigger:
<http://research.google.com/pubs/papers_by_year.html>

But considering they have over 25k employees, it may not seem a lot. But given
the depth and quality of such publications, I think it is quite a fair number.

~~~
ma2rten
That is also not a complete list.

